# Fat loss tablets (Thermobol)



## lordrob (Sep 30, 2008)

My friend is attempting to shift some stubborn fat using fat loss tablets such as thermobol.

However he is being put of by some negative comments associated with them and ingredients such as 'bitter orange'.

Since i have NO knowledge in this area, could someone please help?

Any reccomendations/comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Rob.


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

From what i know bitter orange used in chinese medicine. It's a natural appetite suppressant...i think it's just an alternative instead of using ephedrine (coz its now banned)

Never used fat tabs myself...just eph

I hope your friend isn't thinking its a magic pill that's gona strip the fat off them though, without having the right diet and dedication.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

fat loss tablets will do next to nothing if diet and cardio are not up to scratch


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

LeeB said:


> fat loss tablets will do next to nothing if diet and cardio are not up to scratch


And if diet and cardio are up to scratch you don't need the fat loss tablets. :der:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I disagree, good fat burners will help with appetite suppression and in boosting metabolic rate.


----------



## Badger1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Dont try* *Xenical if you dont want to be running to the bog every few mins! This stuff takes any fat thats in your diet and runs it straight out of ye!!! Trust me, I've been there. I ballooned up to 22 Stone after I stopped training(Olympic Weightlifting) due to work commitments(and a motorcycle accident). The doc gave me **Xenical but I stopped it after a week or so because I couldnt travel anywhere due to the shits!!! I eventually lost 8 stone from watching my diet and plenty of cardio, it took a year to shed the weight so it can be done relativly qucikly.*

*Ive put on 3 stone again due to sheer laziness but Im back in the gym again, so dont give up on sheer will power!!*

*Cheers,*

* Badger.*


----------



## James cuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Whilst using the pills my fat loss was accelerated but only for a short period.

_________________________


----------

